# No more MAMIL for me ... I am back to casual cycling clothes



## myhui

And they feel great while I ride just as fast as before. 100% cotton shorts and 100% cotton shirt. My butt is very well aligned to my saddle, so I don't need any padding at all and it still feels fine after more than an hour of riding. I don't carry a back pack, so the cotton shirt resting on my back may get wet, but it evaporates the sweat quite readily due to constant air flow. A saddle bag carries all my stuff, so I don't carry anything in the pockets of my shorts or my shirt. The $260 (on sale) Sidi Genius 6.6 Carbon Vent Road Shoe feels perfect. This is my second pair of Sidi shoes. The Bontrager Paradigm XXX Carbon saddle has deep slots for my soft tissue so I don't need any padding at all.

The best part ... is that I carry a spare shirt in my saddle bag, so I can go into a restaurant after a ride wearing my socks only and the new, clean shirt, and look like I just came in from driving a car there instead of riding my bike there like any self-respecting MAMIL would.

I know ... I know ... I am not as aero in this guise, but did I say I'm still fast? If you're fast, you're allowed to wear anything you want, I suppose.


----------



## Opus51569

myhui said:


> The best part ... is that I carry a spare shirt in my saddle bag, so I can go into a restaurant after a ride wearing my socks only and the new, clean shirt, and look like I just came in from driving a car there instead of riding my bike there like any self-respecting MAMIL would.


You go into restaurants wearing only socks and a clean shirt??? Well, that's one way to go, I suppose.

Just because they say "No shoes, no shirt, no service." doesn't mean you have to take it literally.


----------



## myhui

Opus51569 said:


> You drive around wearing only socks and a clean shirt??? Well, that's one way to go, I suppose.


I wear my shorts too when I drive.

When I know I'll need shoes, I bring along a pair of slippers I got from a fancy hotel. These are very thin, all-white slippers that the hotel intends for you to take away. I roll them up and stuff them into the saddle bag.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian

Opus51569 said:


> You go into restaurants wearing only socks and a clean shirt??? Well, that's one way to go, I suppose.
> 
> Just because they say "No shoes, no shirt, no service." doesn't mean you have to take it literally.


That's one way to buy the other customers a free lunch.....


----------



## Marc

Congratulations?


----------



## myhui

I ride with these folks: https://youtu.be/1TsxtxapEzA


----------



## Winn

How big is your saddle bag?

I'lol stick with the lycra


----------



## myhui

Winn said:


> How big is your saddle bag?


Big, but not obtrusively big.

Electra Seat Bags - model 12595

All this goes inside the bag:









This is the size of the bag, expanded:









Roll up the slippers and the shirt (an underwear, really):









Put the phone on top of the shirt, the wallet vertical behind everything, and the car key inside the pocket:









Just before closing the bag, there's room to spare:









If I do a ride where I don't need the car key, I'll detach just the right key(s) from my chain and leave the rest of the key chain at home, and slip those essential physical keys into the mesh pocket of the saddle bag.

I often carry a tiny cable lock in that pocket too. That also fits.


----------



## spdntrxi

myhui said:


> I ride with these folks: https://youtu.be/1TsxtxapEzA


Hash town? ... 

Like Marc said .. Congrats


----------



## myhui

spdntrxi said:


> Hash town? ...
> 
> Like Marc said .. Congrats


"You can get the boy out of the 'hood, but you _can't_ get the 'hood out of the boy."

https://kushtownsociety.myshopify.com/pages/group-ride


----------



## JCavilia

Lycra shorts, tight-fitting and with a thin chamois, simply work better for me. I move around a lot on the saddle, and jump up very frequently. Loose casual shorts just don't work for that. They might feel all right if you sit carefully, but after you jump up and sit back down, they won't necessarily stay in the same place.

So I guess I'll stay a MAMIL -- except I'm not sure I still qualify under the "MA" label. Maybe I'm an OMIL now, though I still think of myself as a YMIL.


----------



## wgscott

Will these fit in the bag?


----------



## junior1210

Opus51569 said:


> You go into restaurants wearing only socks and a clean shirt??? Well, that's one way to go, I suppose.
> 
> Just because they say "No shoes, no shirt, no service." doesn't mean you have to take it literally.



Thank you. This gave me a much needed laugh today. I'd rep if the RBR hamsters let me.


----------



## myhui

wgscott said:


> Will these fit in the bag?


They must!!!


----------



## Oxtox

cotton shorts?

not a chance.


----------



## myhui

Oxtox said:


> cotton shorts?
> 
> not a chance.


Mix of linen and cotton.


----------



## Oxtox

myhui said:


> Mix of linen and cotton.


a mix of linen and cotton?

not a chance.


----------



## myhui

Oxtox said:


> a mix of linen and cotton?
> 
> not a chance.


You're grumpy today, as always.


----------



## Winn

Just the thought of pedaling in cotton and linen makes me grumpy. Sounds like punishemnt


----------



## Oxtox

myhui said:


> You're grumpy today, as always.


nope, not grumpy at all. had a great wkend and have only been in the office a grand total of 2 hrs today...

it's 94F here...the thought of riding in sweat-soaked, baggy cotton shorts is just seriously unappealing.


----------



## cnardone

Oxtox said:


> it's 94F here...the thought of riding in sweat-soaked, baggy cotton shorts is just seriously unappealing.


that is the very definition of swamp ass!! Yuck!!!


----------



## mm9

I use a compromise - Lycra is much more comfortable to me when riding. I carry a pair of thin, quick drying hiking shorts in my jersey back pocket. They take up very little room when rolled or folded up. If I go in a store or go to eat, I slip them on. I don't believe in going MAMIL if not on the bike or very close to it


----------



## myhui

Austin needs variety. They have too many MAMILs.


----------



## arai_speed




----------



## Lombard

myhui said:


> And they feel great while I ride just as fast as before. 100% cotton shorts and 100% cotton shirt. My butt is very well aligned to my saddle, so I don't need any padding at all and it still feels fine after more than an hour of riding. I don't carry a back pack, so the cotton shirt resting on my back may get wet, but it evaporates the sweat quite readily due to constant air flow. A saddle bag carries all my stuff, so I don't carry anything in the pockets of my shorts or my shirt. The $260 (on sale) Sidi Genius 6.6 Carbon Vent Road Shoe feels perfect. This is my second pair of Sidi shoes. The Bontrager Paradigm XXX Carbon saddle has deep slots for my soft tissue so I don't need any padding at all.
> 
> The best part ... is that I carry a spare shirt in my saddle bag, so I can go into a restaurant after a ride wearing my socks only and the new, clean shirt, and look like I just came in from driving a car there instead of riding my bike there like any self-respecting MAMIL would.
> 
> I know ... I know ... I am not as aero in this guise, but did I say I'm still fast? If you're fast, you're allowed to wear anything you want, I suppose.


Well I suppose this will work if you aren't riding very long or far. For any distance, cotton is a real no-no. Personally, I would become a soaked water rat. This would become dangerous in colder weather because cotton does not wick away sweat like synthetic fibers or wool does. Can you say hypothermia?

And then there is the issue of arse chafing. There is a good reason we wear those form fitting shorts that non-cyclists like to make fun of.


----------



## myhui

I agree with you all that from a technical point of view, MAMIL is da bomb.

But, as a lifestyle choice, I'm not going full MAMIL every time I get on my fancy bicycle.

It's my unique take on bicycle riding: a very fancy bicycle, with a non-MAMIL riding it.


----------



## Winn

Well I'd see if they have a bigger tube than this if you insist


----------



## JCavilia

myhui said:


> I agree with you all that from a technical point of view, MAMIL is da bomb.
> 
> But, as a lifestyle choice, I'm not going full MAMIL every time I get on my fancy bicycle.
> 
> It's my unique take on bicycle riding: a very fancy bicycle, with a non-MAMIL riding it.


Wear whatever the hell you like. Nobody cares, really. Be comfortable however you can. And it's hardly "unique" -- plenty of us wore ordinary shorts, cutoff jeans, whatever, on our 10-speeds, for years before we ever got a pair of real cycling shorts. This was back in the dark ages, of course, before Lycra was invented -- the shorts were wool.

And probably none of my bicycles would have qualified as "very fancy" by your definition. 

Reverse-chic posing is still posing, whether or not it's ironic. You seem to be saying two contradictory things: 1) I'll wear whatever I find comfortable, and I don't care whether anyone thinks it's unfashionable; 2) Everybody look at what I'm wearing and see how cool I am for deliberately wearing what's not cool.

So wear what you like, and I'll do the same. Happy riding.


----------



## myhui

Winn said:


> Well I'd see if they have a bigger tube than this if you insist


I can't mix my riding shorts into the family laundry if I apply that cream to my bare butt for each ride.


----------



## myhui

JCavilia said:


> Reverse-chic posing is still posing


OK, you got me there.


----------



## Winn

myhui said:


> I can't mix my riding shorts into the family laundry if I apply that cream to my bare butt for each ride.


Wow I thought my wife had strict rules on laundry


----------



## myhui

I just bought 20 pairs of these. $1.50 a pair, when bought in 20's. Made in Shanghai. Not including shipping.

 indeed.


----------



## Mike T.

myhui said:


> Austin needs variety. They have too many MAMILs.


Back in the ol' country (UK) they have a new breed - piloc (aka pillock)

*P*ensioners *i*n *L*ycra *o*n *C*ycles.

Urban Dictionary: Pillock

eg: "Blimey Eric, look at that pillock on that bike."


----------



## kbwh

Men Clad in Tweed on Bicycles. Up next.


----------



## myhui

myhui said:


> I just bought 20 pairs of these. $1.50 a pair, when bought in 20's. Made in Shanghai. Not including shipping.


They asked for US$ 100 shipping. I told them I'll only pay US$ 10 shipping. We'll see.


----------



## Trek_5200

I wear cycling clothes because they work and fullfill their stated goals. I don't much care for style and terms like MAMIL are not something to get worked up about.


----------



## Notvintage

Oxtox said:


> ...the thought of riding in sweat-soaked, baggy cotton shorts is just seriously unappealing.


No question. I couldn't imagine riding is nasty, sweat sogging cotton baggies. Gross.


----------



## BikeLayne

A person should just wear what they want I suppose. I like cycle shorts and a plain jersey. I do not usually go into restaurants when riding but I stopped at a burger place not that long ago and ate on their patio. Sometimes I take my bike in the car and ride other roads but I can have cloths in the car if I am going to eat before heading home or the motel. Wearing cycle cloths In a restaurant would be fine also. However I am not one to leave the bike outside when I am inside so that is not an option.


----------



## bmach

I can remember back in the day (70s) doing centuries wearing jean shorts and a cotton tee. My how times have changed!


----------



## Lombard

bmach said:


> I can remember back in the day (70s) doing centuries wearing jean shorts and a cotton tee. My how times have changed!



Uncomfortable, but not a serious problem as long as it's warm enough. Wear non-wicking cotton clothing in cold weather and you could have a recipe for hypothermia.

Long time ago, we used to ride without helmets too. People used to ride penny-farthings too. That doesn't mean it's a great idea.


----------



## velodog

Lombard said:


> Uncomfortable, but not a serious problem as long as it's warm enough. Wear non-wicking cotton clothing in cold weather and you could have a recipe for hypothermia.
> 
> Long time ago, we used to ride without helmets too. People used to ride penny-farthings too. That doesn't mean it's a great idea.


People used to ride penny-farthings without helmets. 

No lycra neither. Lots of wool though.


----------



## SystemShock

Nobody much cares about what you wear 'cept for a tiny handful of poseurs, and eff them.

And MAMIL is a dumb, trendy term.


----------



## Opus51569

I still wear the lycra/chamois. I wear a jersey, though to be honest, I don't really know why. I rarely have anything in the pockets. I use saddle bags. I guess my one real rebellion is the shoes. Since I have platform pedals, I wear Teva sandals or sneakers. So I guess I'm a MAMIL, but my feet are casual.


----------



## duriel

I don't ride a bike to go to a resturant.
But if I do, I wear what I ride in, unless the car is there.
Where do you put your spare tubes, pump, cartridges, tire levers?
You must not go very far, so in reality you're not much of a biker.
I could hang with Kushtown ride, but I wouldn't like the potholes.
That guy has a serious headlight.

You wear a rolled up white t into a resturant with white slippers? That is worst than MAMIL!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

myhui said:


> Mix of linen and cotton.


Hard men prefer burlap.


----------



## BuenosAires

I'd wear full kit everwhere I go before i'd wear those hideous slippers....


----------



## Fredrico

SystemShock said:


> Nobody much cares about what you wear 'cept for a tiny handful of poseurs, and eff them.
> 
> And MAMIL is a dumb, trendy term.


You got that right.

Nonetheless, some of these overweight businessmen on their Pinarellos and Madones do raise a few eyebrows of the elite. You wanna ride like a pro, better look like a pro. Fat a$$es don't quite make it. :nono:

As far as "who cares," the only reason I don't ride in jeans or khakis is because the seats get black from the saddle, the stitching comes out on the inseams just below the crotch, and a nice pair last about a year. I also ruined a fine belt sweating all over it. 

So when making a short trip to the grocery store, I just pull on the lycra shorts, up top a nice long t-shirt that covers the crotch. I leave the helmet on, so people know why I'm dressed like Peter Pan. If the ride is longer than 20 minutes, I'll wear the jersey with pockets, once in a while carrying big stuff in panniers. Short rides also ok with regular tennis shoes. Longer rides with cleated cycling shoes. If shopping, Teva sandals for walking in the store.

Technological solutions vary for each situation. Blasting through LA with a bunch of crazies? Probably lycra and cycling shoes! 

Learned my lesson on a tour to the the Maryland Shore from DC. By the first night, my crotch was toast in floppy shorts and cotton briefs. That, together with all the blue jeans I was trashing, turned me on to lycra shorts. :yesnod: They'll outlast jeans 3 times over. If its a business trip, I'll take a pair of dress pants or shorts and slip 'em on over the lycra shorts.


----------



## jeff400650

People in businesses in cycling clothes is very common around where I live and ride. People in skimpy white teeshirts and puffy white hotel slippers? Not so much.

I've had non-cycling, and "casual" cycling friends accuse me of conforming to some fashion ideal because I where cycling clothes. I see it as just the opposite. I wear what is effective for what I am doing, regardless of the appearance. The people that insist on wearing jeans or whatever when they ride are the ones who are making a fashion statement. Their adherence to a "look" that they feel safe in, keeps them in less comfortable, less appropriate attire so they can maintain their sense of style.


----------



## Winn

jeff400650 said:


> People in businesses in cycling clothes is very common around where I live and ride. People in skimpy white teeshirts and puffy white hotel slippers? Not so much.
> 
> I've had non-cycling, and "casual" cycling friends accuse me of conforming to some fashion ideal because I where cycling clothes. I see it as just the opposite. I wear what is effective for what I am doing, regardless of the appearance. The people that insist on wearing jeans or whatever when they ride are the ones who are making a fashion statement. Their adherence to a "look" that they feel safe in, keeps them in less comfortable, less appropriate attire so they can maintain their sense of style.


Sounds about right to me


----------



## bradkay

If you want to wear the clothes that are designed for performance riding but don't want to be termed a MAMIL, then perhaps you should look into a sex change... they won't be able to call you a MAMIL then. 

I started wearing cycling clothes in the deep south back in the late 70s. We used to get a lot of weird looks when stopping in stores for a cold Gatorade. If I could ignore the comments of the ******** then, I certainly am not going to worry about what people say now.


----------



## Lombard

Since this thread is still alive, I thought I'd paste here part of an article from Bicycling Magazine. Their response nails it! Note the part of the last paragraph I bolded and underlined.

The Best Responses to Anti-Cyclist Claims | Bicycling 

*The Best Responses to Anti-Cyclist Claims:*

*Claim: *All these Lance Armstrong-wannabes in their spandex are clogging up the roads!

*Response:* Not any more than NASCAR-wannabes in their mom jeans with double-wide SUVs. Feel like funding some bike lanes?

*The Lowdown:* We’ll be the first to admit that some cyclists are completely oblivious to other road users and seem to think they’re racing on closed roads. But as we’ve noted, it also seems like drivers are proportionately oblivious. Mindlessness is mindlessness, regardless of transportation modality. While the proportions might be similar, there are also many more drivers than there are bike commuters; a US Census Bureau survey found that in 2013, about 882,000 people consider themselves bike commuters . Also, you know what clogs the road least? Concentrated public transportation, right after thin, small bikes.

*But this argument really pivots on one word: Spandex. Our nation’s puritanical roots irrationally encourage a certain slice of our citizenry to fear and dislike healthy people in tight clothing. *This is the same strain of thought that leads to letters to the editor decrying the scourge of women grocery shopping while wearing yoga pants. In Full View of The Children™!


Lighten up, Francis, it’s just clothing. And Lance? That’s so 2005.


----------



## nayr497

I road ride in roadie attire. I commute to work in whatever I feel like wearing that day. I ride around town in whatever I'm wearing to that event, from a dinner party to heading out for drinks with pals.

I ride everywhere, so I wear stuff from all areas of my wardrobe.


----------



## SystemShock

Surprised this thread is still going. The original poster got perma-banned weeks ago.


----------



## Fredrico

SystemShock said:


> Surprised this thread is still going. The original poster got perma-banned weeks ago.


What did myhui do to deserve this ban?  He seems like a completely harmless individual.


----------



## SystemShock

Fredrico said:


> What did myhui do to deserve this ban?  He seems like a completely harmless individual.


He linked to hardcore porn. Why, I don't know.


----------



## Fredrico

jeff400650 said:


> People in businesses in cycling clothes is very common around where I live and ride. People in skimpy white teeshirts and puffy white hotel slippers? Not so much.
> 
> I've had non-cycling, and "casual" cycling friends accuse me of conforming to some fashion ideal because I where cycling clothes. I see it as just the opposite. I wear what is effective for what I am doing, regardless of the appearance. The people that insist on wearing jeans or whatever when they ride are the ones who are making a fashion statement. Their adherence to a "look" that they feel safe in, keeps them in less comfortable, less appropriate attire so they can maintain their sense of style.


BS. What if the guys in jeans and t shirts don't want to change clothes when they get to their destination? :idea:


----------



## Fredrico

Lombard said:


> ...But this argument really pivots on one word: Spandex. Our nation’s puritanical roots irrationally encourage a certain slice of our citizenry to fear and dislike healthy people in tight clothing. [/B][/U][/FONT]This is the same strain of thought that leads to letters to the editor decrying the scourge of women grocery shopping while wearing yoga pants. In Full View of The Children™!...


The truth revealed. :yesnod: I have observed around here in DC, that women shopping in lycra tights is becoming quite fashionable. Seeing the beautiful sculpture of the human body makes one blush? That's weird. ut:


----------



## Fredrico

SystemShock said:


> He linked to hardcore porn. Why, I don't know.


Where? Link?!

As the saying goes, "I don't know what porn is, but I know it when I see it!" ut:


----------



## Lombard

SystemShock said:


> He linked to hardcore porn. Why, I don't know.


If this was indeed the case, my guess is unless he is extremely stupid, his RBR profile was hacked.


----------



## Fredrico

Lombard said:


> If this was indeed the case, my guess is unless he is extremely stupid, his RBR profile was hacked.


Hacked? Didn't see any porn in his profile.


----------



## Lombard

Fredrico said:


> Hacked? Didn't see any porn in his profile.


No, I'm guessing he got a keylogger malware that got a hold of his username and password. Probably a bot.

I get emails all the time from people I know with suspicious links. These emails were NOT sent by the person in question. It happens way more than you think.


----------



## Oxtox

Lombard said:


> If this was indeed the case, my guess is unless he is extremely stupid, his RBR profile was hacked.


go read his posting history...

he was a couple of inch-pounds short of a full torque...posting a link to an inappropriate site isn't completely out of character.


----------



## Lombard

Oxtox said:


> go read his posting history...
> 
> he was a couple of inch-pounds short of a full torque...posting a link to an inappropriate site isn't completely out of character.


OUCH! I see what you mean. More like a few foot-pounds.


----------



## SystemShock

Oxtox said:


> go read his posting history...
> 
> he was a couple of inch-pounds short of a full torque... posting a link to an inappropriate site isn't completely out of character.


Yup, sums it up.


----------

